# Isen...12 weeks!!!!



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Isen is 12 weeks tomorrow! At his "pup"pointment today, he weighed 24 lbs! OB is coming along nicely. We've been lots of places out socializing and encountering different obstacles that he's overcome. He's growing into a fine young shepherd and is sucha joy to train! Enjoy!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Isen is gorgeous, and so _dark_! Glad to hear training is going well, keep it up!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, he's being such a good boy at the vets


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Isen is drop dead gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Such a handsome little pup!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone! He is very dark right now, it's pretty cool to see his coat change. Both ears stood up earlier this week. He LOVES people and dogs. He has found his puppy voice over the last week and lets you know it : ) The Dr. and techs at the vet like him and always pet him, so he's 100 % happy! During shots, I give him treats to distract him....it works great!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

*16 weeks tomorrow!!!*

Isen will be 16 weeks tomorrow...and he is growing! He's losing his innocent puppy face! Earlier this week his ear went down. He's been chewing even more than normal and has a preference lately for softer toys, so I'm thinking he's teething. Training is coming along very well! Loves going to the Schutzhund Club. I really like his temperament. He's always happy and very outgoing : ) When at the club and working with other pups, he remains focused on what is being asked and gives it his all...he showing very nice drives : ) 

In our spare time one thing we love doing is conquering obstacles. He loves challenges. I've found a wooden playground that has a wooden ladder we are going to learn. He has no fear and I love that. Overall he's just a happy boy and I couldn't be more proud of his progress!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

He is super cute! Great to hear he's coming along well!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> He is super cute! Great to hear he's coming along well!


 
Thanks DJEtzel!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

He is still vry cute and I am sure he is going to grow up to be a handsome boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Love the color on him and his "look". Can't wait to see him as an adult.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

*7.5 months!!!! Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!*

Some pictures of Isen from 6 - 7.5 months! He's really grown : ) While he no longer looks like a puppy, he still very much acts like one! IPO training is coming along nicely! We're both learning to work as a team and improve everyday. Most importantly....we have fun! You can see now how things are starting to click with him 

Isen's temperament is wonderful! Such a rock solid dog. To this day he hasn't met a person he doesn't like : ) I can take him anywhere and he's so well behaved!






***The pictures of the temperament test were take by our club photographer, Dawn Miller (Car2ner). ***


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Isen gets a TEN from us !!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he is gorgeous, cant wait to see him mature.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

What a cutie!!! He has handsome :wub:


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

3dogcrew said:


> Isen gets a TEN from us !!


Thanks Cindy! I feel the same about Dock! He's amazing! 



[email protected] said:


> he is gorgeous, cant wait to see him mature.


Thank you! Same here...sometimes it's hard to imagine he's still a puppy! 69 lbs, with big ears and a huge head! 


VTGirlT said:


> What a cutie!!! He has handsome :wub:


Thanks VTGirlT!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

*9 months!*

Isen's 9 months now! About 70 lbs. He's slowed down in growth over the last two months...The puppy look is long gone, but the puppy is still here! He's turning into a phenomenal dog! Incredibly smart, loyal, and 100% environmentally sound. IPO training is really coming along. He's fussing nicely, showing me attention. We are working on proofing our commands now (platz, sitz, and steh). I'm able to walk, run, skip, make noises, throw food/toys, walk overtop of him in a platz and have other dogs walking around him with him still holding his commands. I'm so proud of how he's turning out. His drives are really showing in protection and he's confident when on the sleeve. His tracking is very good! He did a perfect track that sat for over an hour a couple weeks ago during training. Normally it'll sit for about 1/2. 

Some things I'm working on with him are: 


To slowing down when tracking...he likes the reward at the end, so he'll go a little to fast at times. So more consistency with speed. 

Add more flashiness to his fuss
Some recent pictures of Isen below:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh wow! He is so handsome  and even though you said he is super friendly, I bet you don't have any problems with intruders because he looks so intimidating  what a gorgeous boy


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

He looks very intimidating, but he's still very much a puppy. Little by little I can see his serious side show. He's very observative, doesn't rush to making his presence known. Thank you for the compliment Lobo dog!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Our little fuzzy cutie puppies are gone for good. Now we have handsome young dogs. It's fun watching Isen grow up.


----------

